# What did you add?



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Seasons almost here just wondering what everyone added to there spread/gear/anything else.

For my crew

3 KW-1 Groundforce Blinds
2 dozen Hot Buy Mallard
2 Dozen Flambeau Mag Mallards(won them)
1/2 Dozen Carrylite Goose Floaters (won them)

Thinking about adding another dozen Hunter Series honkers to


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

1 DOZ DSD Lessors

1 DOZ Hardcore Goose dekes

1 Doz BF FB Mallards

1 Doz FB Hardcore Mallards

6x12 enclosed trailer

3 Doz FA FB goose dekes

Plan to add another Doz goose floaters and 4 doz teal floaters.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

24 lesser elites
and I believe justund got all his new this year to, which was:
30 elites, he got harvester packs
power hunter

want to get 8 elite sleeper full bodies.


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

didn't really have anything to add to, am kinda starting out with my own stuff after a few seasons of being "the tag along"...

So this year I bought...

a layout blind
choke tubes
32 canada silos (yardsale)
15 canada shells (flocked heads, body made from fiberglass, possibly burlap-ish material? again yardsale...)

it's a start i guess....won't feel so guilty now when I'm out...


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

4 pack DSD Honkers (Active)

1 doz FFD lessers

Another S.U.B. blind.

Another 870 Express

1 doz GHG Mallard Full bodies (Harvester pack)


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

3 dozen silos
dozen FFD Elites
4 FFD Elite Lookers
12 bigfoots
12 GHG Full bodies Mallards
6X12 V Nose

Its been an expensive year.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Adding 2 dozen more ghg full bodies this weekend


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

4-S.U.B.s
4 dozen herters mallard floaters
1 doz mallard shells
2 dozen mallard full bodies
500 snow sillosocks
3 dozen higdon canadas
RNT Original


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Nothing, bought a dozen BFs at the end of last year tho


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Where to start:
We added 18 FFDs
1 doz FB mallards, soon to be 2 doz
7.5 doz FB S&Bs
A crapload of slotted bags
I think another 4 doz duck floaters
and a doz goose floaters (lifesize and bigfoot)
and a blind
and a bunch of acrylic calls
and 10 cases of shells

Man the money can really add up.


----------



## waterfowler06 (Aug 10, 2006)

FA s.u.b
GK Giant Killer
Foiles High Plains Honker
Foiles Dead Meat Mallard
Tim Grounds Triple Crown
2 dz FFD standard size full body geese
1 dz FFD lessers
Full body Mallard harvester pack
Patternmaster choke
Benelli SBE 2


----------



## Carbon Express (Sep 17, 2005)

40 more bigfoots 
2 dozen GHG flocked replacement heads...I did the other 16 myself.
18 GHG fullbody mallards
5' by 10' utility trailer which I self enclosed


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Just a new package of baby wipes in the blind bag!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

10 cases of shells. (I got a great deal)
2 doz Bigfoots
2 doz Blue goose floaters. :beer:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Leo Porcello said:


> Just a new package of baby wipes in the blind bag!


 :lol: For you?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Of course. Better than TP any day!! Especially after the morning coffee.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

OR THE BUD MUD.... :rollin:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Baby wipes, those would be a little shock on a cooooold morning!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Just need to keep them up by the truck heater (if you can hold out). Other wise they may freeze to you causing a "manpon"


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

42 FFD Standard Full Body's with six slot bags
1 Doz Final Approach Mallard Floaters with 12 Slot Bag
9 Doz Real Geese Proseries Silly's with bags
3 Doz Real Geese Pro Series Specks with bag
22 Mallard Silly's
30 Doz Sillo Socks (whites) with carriers
5 Doz Deadlies with Bag
2 New Pole Flags
7 Cases of Winchester 3.5 BB Experts
1 Robo Dove
1 Winglock Long Neck Goose Call

We were busy boys this summer.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Man I want to hunt with you. That is insane.
Fantastic!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Leo Porcello said:


> Just need to keep them up by the truck heater (if you can hold out). Other wise they may freeze to you causing a "manpon"


 :lol: :lol: :rollin: :rollin: :jammin:

I could imagine though that they would be pretty refreshing on a brisk morning, I just don't know how effective they actually are.


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

2 doz GHG hunter series FB
4 GHG lookers
1 doz FA FB's
1.5 doz BF FBs
2 dozen shells
3 GHG GF blinds
4 new calls


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

One Feather Duster goose call.

Adding two doz GHG mallard shells before Oct..


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

goosebusters said:


> I just don't know how effective they actually are.


Well I promise you coming from a guy that could probably use a good wax job (me) they are pretty dang effective.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

OMG - that cracked me up but I think I'm gonna puke.

yep uke:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

universtiy I live in Forks you might have to come with some time.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

1 new x-terminator blind, and my buddy added six full bodies, i don't know the brand.


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

4 FFD Elite Lookers
RNT Daisycutter
Zink LM-1

Gonna be adding about 20 Canada floaters soon


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

I tell ya that would be awesome, maybe if we run into a field thats got a ton of birds we can get our crews together and have a 8 guy blood fest. I work at the cabelas in EGF now, I'll be in waterfowl, right next to the call counter. 
Also added:
Daisy cutter- bois d'arc
doz. GHG full body mallards
4 elite lookers
AND I AM PRAYING I CAN DO OUR COMPETITION THIS SATURDAY. .......HOPEFULLY........ WIN MEAT DUCK AND GET TAKEM OFF MY BACK.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

universitywaterfowler said:


> WIN MEAT DUCK AND GET TAKEM OFF MY BACK.


Good plan man let your call speak for itself. :lol:


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

LOL yea problem is I have never even heard a meat duck comp, so I am just going out, calling from hail to low, feeder chuckle to comeback then back down to bottom. 
Don't have a contest goose call or I would join ya in the goose comp.
May just do it with my little man for sh*ts and giggles.
Good luck to ya on all those contests.


----------



## snowhunter23 (Mar 2, 2005)

2 dz GHG Standard size FB
8 GHG Pro-grade Lookers
6 GHG lesser FB
8 GHG canada floaters
8 GHG Snow floaters
1 dz GHG pintail 
1 1/2 GHG dz teal
1 dz GHG mallard
1 dz GHG wood duck
Avery Canada Goose Power Flag
2 FA blinds
4 FA FB Feeders


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

1 dz FFD elites canada
2 dz GHG full body mallards
2 dz silosocks
Black lab female Nelli


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Damn, some of you guys have got money to spend...I just added a modest 1/2 doz. Lesser GHG for the field...And 12 GHG Canvasback and 12 oversized Bufflehead decoys...Planning on going after divers on the big lake for the first time. Gonna long line em' like we did in Alaska this past fall. Can't wait...Here's to another season!


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

added

30ffds, 5 harvester packs
12 FA Fullbodies
6 GHG Lesser FBs
99 tahoe z71, gonna decal it up next week

Hopefully a couple new hunting budies :beer:

the off season has been way too long


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Ahh you gonna decal it up so we have matching trucks? thats so adorable.
Ha Ha we are gonna whackem this year. 
We may have to sacrifice the FA's in a pre season fire though, the gods spoke to me and they have laid the judge meant down. 
Anyways hunting divers sounds like a blast, and some of the bigger potholes out here do provide some great diver action. 
Good Luck to ya Rick


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Matt Jones used to use Baby Wipes all the time! Not just while hunting!


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Thats why I said hopefully and I think your right, however I may have some pull with the ceo on this matter. We shall see.


----------



## phildo57 (Jul 29, 2007)

Foiles Meat Grinder
1 dozen Avery "hot buy" shells
8 FA full bodys
FA Blind
HS Flag
Decoy bag
a box of black cloud
and some new camo in Max-4

after that, my graduation party money was just about gone. Leaving me with all the money left that i made this summer at my job. not too shabby. I might get a new gun this weekend. not sure yet


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

gotta add one more thing,

SONY DCR DVD108 Digital Handycam Camera Recorder

i can't wait till the season starts so i stop by so much stuff


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

2 new photoprint Avery Flags (snow/canadian)
Zink's Money Maker
2 doz. GHG snow floaters
350 homemade sillosocks
Mojo wing thing
1 doz. blue bills
1 doz. buffle heads
1 1/2 doz. Teal 
- Need a videocamera... almost have the g/f convinced to tape..


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Ha you crazy mofo, lets get that thing out with us when we are shooting clays , or just practicing on the calls. Should be nice to video the hunts too.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

All I bought myself was a Saunders Traffic.

My buddies bought

18 FFD lessers
12 GHG FB mallards
a bunch of duck floaters, don't even remember what kind
Some calls, Foiles, RNT, Freestyle.

Oh, I built a nice trailer to pull around what I already have too.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I could be mistaken, but it shoulds like those financial aid checks were spent well. lmao. I was guilty of the same chit when I was in college.

Either send it back or go on a shopping spree at your local sporting goods store. haha. Love it. :beer:

Here is what I am/have added this year.

2 Death Row Goose Calls
1 1/2 dozen Hunter Series Full Bodies
1 dozen Pro Grade Lesser Full bodies

still got a case of shells left from last year, got a good buy at home of economy and me and two buddies bought 9 cases. lol. Estate steel shot baby, cheap as dirt and works wonders.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

thats what finacial aid checks are for arent's they? :beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

jwdinius1 said:


> thats what finacial aid checks are for arent's they? :beer:


Last I checked that's what they're for. It's a good deal until it's December and you find yourself sitting in pracs with a needle in your arm wishing you would have skipped buying that last dozen decoys so you could have made rent that month.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Diver.....what do you think of the Saunders Traffic?? How do ya like it?? Just curious!

Thanks....HM


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

*Just added 2 doz higdon full body Canadas


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm in love with the Traffic. I test drove a ton of calls at Game Fair, and the Traffic was the last call I would have ever imagined I'd leave with, but it just wouldn't let get of my hands. I walked away from it 4 times, kept walking back, it's like I had no control... That's a scary feeling to get in a place like that


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Scary, you get dizzy, hands start to shake, it's like meeting a fine women.
You may start to regret it a little then you get outside with the call, you go practice on some local birds and you find yourself getting attached, you begin sleeping with the call,then find yourself losing sleep, staying up all night just to make it scream a little.
K I'll stop ... but this is what I live for, nothing like calling/calls. Cant be beat.
:rollin: :justanangel:


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Yah i will be getting my financial aid the 7th and i already have plans for it for some more decoys.. I cant wait.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I went a little overboard on spending since the end of last season. Just don't tell my wife!!!!

Triple Crown
Red Zone
Xtrema II w/ KO
7 x 16 enclosed trailer
9 doz GHG FB
6 slot averys and 12 slot Dianes for all my dekes
1 doz GHG OS shells
2 doz Big Flock silos
Ground Force dog blind
and some other misc. stuff


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Thats awesome, major dough.
How do you like the Triple Crown? Are you using it as a contest call?
I need a new contest call and I like the Triple Crown call.
Also added a doz. sleeper shells.
so hard remembering everything. bought and sold some calls, and dekes.
Will be buying a paralyzer xr-2, I find this call very difficult to blow, and I love a challenge so I want to learn this call.

If anyone knows about how your suppose to blow this call please inform me.
I.E. put whine into it, deep grr for more rasp, maybe don't use any voice into it.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

universitywaterfowler said:


> How do you like the Triple Crown?


Not that I was asked, but I'ma answer anyway. I've blown 7 different Triple Crowns, there was one that I really liked. The other 6 blew just like a Super Mag, which is really all they are. I don't know why the one was so nice, but it really was different.

The call looks real nice, but in all honesty... Break in your own Super Mag and you've got the same thing in your hands. A Super mag is a Super Mag is a Super Mag. Great call, if given the right care.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

RE: the triple crown, it is a decent call. The sound comes out a little "tingy" though. I think it might have something to do with the hard plastic the guts are made out of. But the call runs like a dream. I probably would not pay the $200 price tag for one but I picked mine up brand new on sale for $150. Can't pass up a deal like that. As for contest calling, I'm just starting to get into that. Hopefully, by next year I will be up on stage. But I don't think these guts are what I will be using. I can get goosier sounds out of some of my other guts. But maybe I still need to get used to these guts a little. I've only had this call for a week.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow reading this whole conversation on the old Student loans towards decoys gets me pumped up for my checks to arrive. I'm hoping that I will get a few bucks though at these contests this weekend. I need to buy some shells!!!


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Might have to call up Fred and order a Money Maker hand tuned by him, didn't particularly like the sound of my last one, but I think Fred can fix that, Have all the confidence in the world when it comes to him. Awesome person, unbelievable with a call, and knows how to take care of customers. They run a good crew.
Just gotta make some dough so I got money to travel and do contests with next year.
Any other suggested contest calls?
Didn't like the showtime. 
let me know if maybe I should just start another thread with this ?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

dude you work at Cabela's now, trying out calls is basically your job. Plus you have an employee discount so buy them up. No one can tell you what the best call is for contests or for hunting you get to decide which calls you can make sound the goosiest. I own around 5 acrylic goose calls and the one I use for contests is a polycarb super mag. People may think that's crazy, but it is what I like no one can tell me otherwise.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

goosebusters said:


> the one I use for contests is a polycarb super mag. People may think that's crazy, but it is what I like no one can tell me otherwise.


I don't need to tell you this, cuz you already know, but that old broke in Super Mag is practically the same thing as a Triple Crown. It is a down and dirty all around call. My room mate is a meat caller, he could care less about contests, buying tons of fancy calls, or any of the stuff we sit and talk about everyday. But when we hit the field, there he is on that Super Mag that hasn't been tuned in a year an a half, and boy does he sound goosey on it. I can't make it sound nearly as good as he can. But he can't make my Little Giant, or Traffic sound like anything special. But on the other hand, he can make my High Plains Honker sound like magic, I can't do much of anything with it. Just goes to show, no one can ever tell an experienced caller which call to blow. There are calls that will work for you, calls that wont, all you can do is try them out. Doesn't matter who tunes them, how they are tuned, nothin, all the matters is that the call fits the guy.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

I have had my super mag for 6 years or so, so its broke in, I realize it's basically the same as the triple crown, however like you said about your buddies, this call is low down goose. I was hoping to check out the triple crown because it will have that super loud scream. Anyway I have owned a tone of calls, its just nice to get others input and advice, no matter how long you've been at it, and how good you are, you can always learn more.
Thanks guys.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Well, I'm not a contest caller, I've sat in on many, practiced, but have never been on stage. So I'm sure I'm not the best guy to give advice on contest calls, but I'll try anyways.

First one I'll throw out there, and I know it sounds a little crazy, but it's the Saunders Traffic. I know what you're thinking, not a contest call. Well, that may not be it's intended purpose, but if you can learn to milk the lower end on this call, I think it would work, because it absolutely screams on the high end.

Next, the GK Little Giant. Again, not intended for contests. But it's another easy to blow call that if tuned and blown right has the low end that you'll need.

Obvious pick, any version of the Super Mag. I think enough contests have been won with this call to justify this nomination.

The Saunders RedZone is another one I'd be confident to recommend. It blows a lot like a Super Mag, stellar call.

I don't remember the specific model, but a buddy of mine pick up a call from Freestyle calls based out of somewhere around St.Cloud that I thought would be nice for the stage. Nice and quick. Nice and goosey.

Other's that would be worth checking out that I have no experience with: Shore Thang from Bay Country calls, Out For Blood from Lynch Mob, and the 2 new Shawn Stahl calls from Buck Gardner.

These are just my opinions, what would work for me. I've blown most of the calls geared towards contest blowers and have not liked many of them. Show Time, Money Maker, Stage Fright, Comp Killer, so and and so forth, none of them fit me. I'm the type of guy that likes to take a higher pitched call and find it's low end rather than the other way around.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Ah man you gotta get on the stage, its a rush, and believe me everyone is nervous, shaking, but it gives you a rush of adrenaline. Really just know your not going to win your first few, so just get up there and have fun, run around like a crazy guy and show what you got. Crazy but still do your routine, don't get me wrong, but you meet some of the greatest people in this industry doing contests. 
Its a good time, recommend it to everyone, and if you happen to win then hey ya got some free stuff out of the deal, maybe even get in with some call companies.
and above all it helps your calling out. whether you win or not, whether you get up there and trip, fall, stick your call whatever, learning and improving is worth it.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

how do some of you guys afford so many FFDS......

sweet tho


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

All I can say is that goose and duck hunting is my life. Sure I go to college, but I could of chose just about any college in any state, why did I choose UND, because I want to duck and goose hunt, and I want fantastic hunting, I want to be around people who love to hunt, and I want to be somewhere that can make me a better hunter. So anyways, I don't have money being a poor college student, so I make money. I will risk being poor to get another box of decoys, a call, a new gun, whatever. Because when I graduate with my degree, all the money I have spent on college, it all means nothing to me if I can't hunt.
I am hunting, that is to say without hunting I am nothing. 
I pray to god I get a marketing job when I graduate, and I pray even harder it's with Avery, Foiles, Zink, whoever as long as its in the waterfowl hunting industry. 
SIDE NOTE: We really need to get Hunter Grounds to go to school up here. I hear this kid is awesome to be around, and everyone knows he is an unbelievable caller. I heard he was going to school for marketing, would be sweet to hunt with him, and get him to go to school up here.


----------

